# Where are you going? Now that the season is over!



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Online that is! What other forums do you frequent? Do you have another favorite spot you like to hang out on? Like a DIY or Sport/Hunting/Fishing/Garden or hobby related?
I know we all love this *forum the BEST* for the wisdom an fine company! SO lets hear where your interest lie and lurk in your spare time when not on SBF!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

For almost 20 years now I have been hanging out on railroad forums..
both model railroad and full-size railroad forums..
im a moderator here:

RAILROAD.NET • View forum - Lehigh Valley Railroad
and spend a lot of time on other forums on that site..

and this is my favorite G-gauge forum:
myLargescale.com > Community > Forums

A lot of railfan discussion has moved over to Facebook over the past few years! the facebook groups are becoming much more active than the older "traditional" forums..most of them are "closed" groups that you have to join before you can see any posts, so I wont bother to post any links..

For my garden tractor fix, this is my favorite forum:
RedSquare Wheel Horse Information forum

I have a 1964 Wheel Horse..

I also make a lot of my own webpages:
Scot's Train Pages

Those things, plus this forum, probably account for 80% of my internet use..

Scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

MTF, MantisTillers, Troy Bilt tiller, and Harley Tech Talk are the other forums wnere I have me bership bit I only frequent SBF and Mantis tillers. Other forums I rarely visit. Not much time in the summer.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

most of the other forums I visit deal with goldwings and motorcycles in general
adv rider
2wheel Michigan 
motorcycle touring forum
nighthawk forum
and black mustang
a couple forums that deal with 750 Honda's


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Where else but My Lawn Mower Forum! Come on over when your grass starts getting green! You might even recognize a member or two.

Lawn Mower Forums : Lawnmower Reviews, Repair, Pricing and Discussion Forum


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I do not belong to any other forms. this 1 takes up enough of my time. so when the weather turns warm. I go outside and play in the dirt. here on my back yard farm. I get tired of this this internet thing after a while.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

tomatoville is a good one i will check into when i'm ready to put my garden in around may 15. been obsessed with growing tomatoes and other edables ever since my grandfather used to make me help him plant in the early 60's. nothing better than watching them grow and being able to reap the rewards.
used to visit a fishing website that i woun't metion but it got to be like a bunch of school girls bickering over nonsense.
every one on the gardening website is friendly and polite, kind of like this place


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I do not belong to any other forms. this 1 takes up enough of my time. so when the weather turns warm. I go outside and play in the dirt. here on my back yard farm. I get tired of this this internet thing after a while.


hey bwdbrn, does this mean my mod dutys are on hiatus until fall


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hey bwdbrn, does this mean my mod dutys are on hiatus until fall


Nah, I'll post spammy kinds of things here every now and then just to keep you in practice since PS is going to take a break from the inter web.


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

You guys are hilarious. I just used my blower this morning in NH. I was hoping it would scrape some of the "crunchy" stuff down at the bottom of yesterday's fluff but it was pretty much ice due to last night's temp of 16 degrees.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Where else but My Lawn Mower Forum! Come on over when your grass starts getting green! You might even recognize a member or two.
> 
> Lawn Mower Forums : Lawnmower Reviews, Repair, Pricing and Discussion Forum


guess who's a supermod over on MLMF


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hey bwdbrn, does this mean my mod dutys are on hiatus until fall


Now William you just know as soon as you turn your back on him ol' PS93 will sneak by and get himself into some kind of mischief. It's a full time job with no breaks.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Where else but My Lawn Mower Forum! Come on over when your grass starts getting green! You might even recognize a member or two.
> 
> Lawn Mower Forums : Lawnmower Reviews, Repair, Pricing and Discussion Forum


I'm a member over there. Forgot I was. Just joined last summer I believe.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> I'm a member over there. Forgot I was. Just joined last summer I believe.


I might join but other than a bad carb the toro mower hasn't had any problems


----------



## DaHen (Feb 15, 2015)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Where else but My Lawn Mower Forum! Come on over when your grass starts getting green! You might even recognize a member or two.


Interesting. Thanks for the info.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Where else but My Lawn Mower Forum! Come on over when your grass starts getting green! You might even recognize a member or two.
> 
> Lawn Mower Forums : Lawnmower Reviews, Repair, Pricing and Discussion Forum


Just joined 

I'm a helicoil away from wrapping-up an overhaul of my FIL's craftsman yardvac. I'll throw-up a thread once I crank it up


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i hang out on mylawnmowerforum and mytractorforum. hope to see you there classiccat


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

43128 said:


> i hang out on mylawnmowerforum and mytractorforum. hope to see you there classiccat


Yep. I'm a member over at MTF. Nice place.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I repowered an Ariens yesterday. Old tecumseh to newer Briggs. Classic LM21. We're still talking mowers yes? Went better than expected.
Will have to stop lurking and start being more active over there.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm actually a member on a few forums. The one i visit most is
sawhawgs. Dedicated to the chainsaw enthusiasts but it has 
it's fair share of BS. Also visit arboristsite. There is a chainsaw 
forum there but way to much BS for me. Then there is the 
428 cobrajet site and the ford torino cobra site i visit from 
time to time.

Lee


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Of course I'll stick my head in the door here from time to time just to be nosey.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

detdrbuzzard said:


> guess who's a supermod over on MLMF


Those guys haven't come through with that shirt with the big "S" on it yet either.

Hope to see a lot of members from here over there. Stop on in and say hi. Snow is starting to melt, even here in da' U.P., so it won't be long and we'll be cutting grass.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

This forum is my only gas powered indulgence. My main hobbies involve electronics. My current year round hobby is building my home theater, so avs forum is where I hang out. Next project, building a new home theater subwoofer.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Airheads Beemer Club - About 

ADVrider - Powered by vBulletin

BMW MOA

TreasureNet

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/

Like Lee from Cape cod mentioned allot of BS these last few years

Craiglist looking for deals


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

*What forum do you guys hangout in Summer?*

As the snow season has passed, activity here on SBF has waned. I'm curious as to what forums you guys visit during the summer months. I'm a member of lawnmowerforum.com which I joined to ask about Tecumseh motors before I found this place. Anybody else go there?

It's also getting to be grilling season, so I'm back at BBQ Central (bbq-4-u.com) where the barbecue freaks hang out. Mmmmm... food porn. 

So, where do you guys hang?

Dave


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Dave, we already have a fairly recent thread about that..
hasnt had any posts in 10 days or so, (which explains why you didn't see it when you made this post) but its recent enough that to avoid duplicate threads, im going to combine your post with the other thread.

thanks,
Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I keep telling every 1. that i will be riding the crazy train 4 the summer.:smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009:


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I keep telling every 1. that i will be riding the crazy train 4 the summer.:smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009:


Like this one? I run it once in a while on weekends.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I keep telling every 1. that i will be riding the crazy train 4 the summer.:smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009:





Blue Hill said:


> Like this one? I run it once in a while on weekends.


 I think his crazy train just keeps going 'round and 'round and 'round and 'round . :wavetowel2:


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

1894 said:


> I think his crazy train just keeps going 'round and 'round and 'round and 'round . :wavetowel2:


 I know mine will be for at least the foreseeable future :smiley-confused009:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

SOMETHING along those lines. there guys.:smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009:


----------

